

Ask HN: Feature Idea: Make upvote receiver anonymous - blintson

People tend to score comments based on who says it as well as what is said. Simple change I think could improve signal-noise ratio: Make username invisible until after an upvote, or disable upvoting after viewing the username.
======
wglb
My favorite commenters/contributors are quite identifiable by their
phraseology, wit, and wisdom. And I think the reverse is true. Spending much
time here brings a familiarity of who is saying what.

And in rereading your expected result, I now realize I don't know how your
proposed change would change the signal-to-noise ratio even without the above.

------
mike-cardwell
Do you have any evidence that this takes place?

Your proposal would make it more difficult to follow conversations in
comments.

